

Dan Spitz, Anthrax Guitarist Turned Master Watchmaker - mhb
http://www.hodinkee.com/blog/interview-meet-dan-spitz-anthrax-guitarist-turned-master-watchmaker

======
daeken
I must say, getting into watch/clock-making is one of the most obscure things
I can imagine. I've had the goal of building a Lego mechanical clock this year
(incredibly fun) and I've been trying to find info on trade publications,
classes, etc; there's a ton out there, but finding it is very, very difficult.
There's not much of a clear path to getting into any of it.

Even the basic stuff I've been doing, though, is a phenomenal challenge. You
exercise every part of your brain thoroughly; I've even written a half dozen
scripts to calculate optimal gear placement and other such things, which has
been a blast. Really can't recommend it enough.

~~~
wglb
So this might be an interesting combination of approaches to building watches:
[http://lcamtuf.coredump.cx/gcnc/](http://lcamtuf.coredump.cx/gcnc/) He isn't
doing watches to my knowledge, but some of his stuff looks pretty fine-
grained.

------
vorador
Interesting interview. It's fascinating to see how he went from being an
excellent guitarist to an excellent watchmaker. Getting good at something is a
question of mindset.

------
slashnull
TIME, GOT THE TIME TICK TICK TICKIN IN MY HEAD

TIME, GOT THE TIME TICK TICK TICKIN IN MY HEAD

TIME, GOT THE TIME TICK TICK TICKIN IN MY HEAD

TIME, GOT THE TIME TICK TICK TICKIN IN MY HEAD

... sorry

~~~
thegeomaster
Gotta love Anthrax, man

~~~
clsec
Love Anthrax, can't stand Dan Spitz.. Dude hocked a loogie right in my face at
a show at the Kabuki back in 1984. Later he was doing a solo right in front of
me and I grabbed his hanging tremolo bar ;)

~~~
welly
Spitz by name, spits by nature.

